# All Digests for Newsletter 2452



## Guest (Oct 7, 2020)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Oct 7, 2020

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

ERROR message?
Desperately trying to finish a shawl!
Grome
Australian members re BWM cotton yarn
Not gonna frog
I believe there is more info on this pattern
Interesting Square
To block or not to block
Corner to Corner Tunisian Crochet
Mary Maxim pattern help
Mirrored KFB (knit front back) increase // Technique Tuesday video
Adjusting Pattern for different weight yarn
back of work
crochet gnome
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Free Christmas Washcloths/Afghan Squares Patterns
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Mike from Coventry UK
New hat and scarf set 
Baby girl set.
Work horse pullover
Second shell made for myself
Baby coat
Big Foot has a new pair of Socks
A Simple Baby Pullover and Free Pattern by Erica Kempf Broughton (K)
Fall leaves
Felted stocking, cowl, handsoun
"Little Red-Haired Girl"?
Stocking redone K
Unicorn tree baubles
Set #2 finished and sent
*Machine Knitting*

BrotherTransfer carriage 8300
Can you identify these carriages please.
ISO: KnitKing Automatic ll knitting machine carriage for parts
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Milk went sour and I'm reluctant to dump it.
Funny cat cartoons-October 6th
Lessons for all of us
Wednesday funnies-October 7th
kk's mid week funnies
Blast from the Past-October 7th
The Holidays
New Move
Good Morning Cloudy Tuesday Smiles
puzzles
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

Cards & More October 2020 Theme ANIMAL cards from Norgraf to luvncrafts
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party 14th August, 2020
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 7th August, 2020
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th September, 2020
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Two Hats Dare to Be Different Sold
Red Heart super saver
Perfect for a Gift for You or Someone Special Sold
FS: knitting / Crochet book, Two Balls or Less SOLD
SOLD Saco River Dyehouse Hand Dyed American Merino DK for sale
SOLD Cherry Tree Hill Supersoft Merino (hand dyed) for sale
Maine Fiber & Textiles Apogee (hand dyed) for sale
sold novelty yarn
sold
*Links and Resources*

Two-Needle knitted socks - free patern
Celtic Cables Cowl for Adults (K)
Cherish Cardigan for Women, S-3X (K)
Wrap Me in Diamonds Scarf for Women (C)
Hey June Top for Women, can be customized (C)
Brentwood Men's Pullover, XS-3XL (C)
Crochet Velvet Ponytail Holder Tutorial
*Pattern Requests*

Scullery cat
*Other Crafts*

Keeping busy
Travel Wee
Gotta make ghosts.
Antique sleigh
Flour Sack Towels


----------

